
Serverless computing is buzzing today. Is infrastructureless computing next? - cmatthieu
https://blog.computes.com/infrastructureless-computing-6e242925c6d4
======
gregman1
Wow! Is it BOINC?

[https://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berkeley_Open_Infrastructure...](https://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berkeley_Open_Infrastructure_for_Network_Computing)

